# Softube Modular



## synthpunk (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks interesting. $99 when it comes out and $29-49 for additional modules. A good touch screen would be nice.

http://www.softube.com/?id=news150


----------



## Synthmorph (Jun 14, 2016)

And it will sound very RAW...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2016)

jrrshop is running a intro sale on this btw if it helps anyone out.


----------



## Synthmorph (Jun 16, 2016)

If you download the demo and you are new to modular synthesis, worth studying these basic tutorial patches:
Tut Fig2 Easy
Tut Fig3 Sequencer
Tut Fig4 Beat Sequencer
Tut Fig5 Linked Sequencers
Tut Fig6 Basic Poly Synth


----------



## re-peat (Jun 16, 2016)

Pleasant surprise to see that the Heartbeat modules are available in Modular as well. If you have Heartbeat, that is. Works great.

(In case the Heartbeat modules are greyed out, even if you have Heartbeat installed: simply run the Softube Plugins Control and click Heartbeat in the "Products (to add)" column. This will add the Heartbeat components 'Drum' and 'EQ' to the "Active Plugins" and ready for use in Modular.)

_


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the share, and the intro sale info. For the price it's definitely worth looking into, fun times ahead


----------



## JPQ (Jun 16, 2016)

How good this sounds ? i teted but becouse i dont own any synth with VCOs.(only analog what i have is Bass Station 2). I cannot know but at least not sound bad. is very heavy my mac mini but i still soon test also something what i builded itself.


----------



## Synthmorph (Jun 30, 2016)

You can download the 20 days demo license and listen to yourself. 
It is really a CPU killer (preferably you need an i5 cpu or faster), but the quality of the emulation is excellent.


----------



## tmm (Jul 10, 2016)

So any feedback from users? I'm wary spending any more on soft synths, I don't feel like I've really improved my virtual synth toolbox past Diva and Serum, but I've purchased plenty since then.


----------

